# Cheng Man-ch'ing 37 Yang Form Video



## Jason Striker II (Mar 3, 2012)

The now rarely-seen 37 Style Yang form developed by Cheng Man-ch'ing. Nice clear copy.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ3MTQzOTg4.html

And some info on the form:


http://english.yinyangandtaichichuan.org/form.html


----------

